# دير القديس مارجرجس



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*
*       دير القديس مارجرجس بالرزيقات بالأقصر 
*

[YOUTUBE]yHABhiuIkjE[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*دورة عيد القديس مارجرجس الريزيقات بالاقصر




*[YOUTUBE]y1AN4l0WvDc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أكتوبر 2012)

انت دائما تعطينا معلومات جديدة ومفيدة الرب يباركك


----------

